# LCD screen protector for Mark5dIII?



## Jack56 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry, just one other question.
Do you use a screen protector for the Mark5dIII?


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 18, 2013)

No. I'm not necessarily super rough with my equipment, but I don't baby it either. I've never had a problem with scratches on the lcd screens on any of the dslrs cameras that I've owned. That being said, I have seen pictures of other people with scratched lcds. Honestly though I hate lcd sceen protectors, they annoy me so maybe I am biased.


----------



## Brand B (Dec 21, 2013)

It is a glass screen. Any protective plastic plate or film you put on it will be more easily scratched or marred, and compromise its viewability.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Dec 31, 2013)

Technically speaking, the glass on there is a screen protector. If you scratch it, it's an easy self repair. Parts are about $20 and the foolproof process runs about ten minutes. That said, after one repair, I elected to cover mine with a screen protector from Zagg. People throw these on their iPads and iPhones all the time. Same material, very resilient, minimal loss to visibility. Whose pixel peeping on their 3" screens??


----------



## 1kind (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a GGS protector and no scratches on the protector

http://1kindphotography.blogspot.com/2012/10/review-ggs-iii-dslr-glass-lcd-screen.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 11, 2014)

The new screen process that Canon used in the 5D MK III bonded the screen to the LCD. Its now quite expensive to repair a simple scratch.

Plastic screen protectors went out with the middle ages, they are now most all layered glass and plastic.

I broke down and bought a GCS screen for my 5D MK III after checking on what it costs to fix one. On my previous cameras, I just ordered a new one from Canon for $20-30 and put it on before I sold the camera.

Most of the time, I don't notice its there, but outdoors, it loses contrast badly.


----------

